# Hamm March 2011



## Squirrel

Ok folks just to give everyone the heads up for the first of next years trips.

Venue: *Hamm Terraristika Expo*
Date: *11th March 2011 ( Show date is the 12th, we depart the UK on the 11th )*
Price: *£99.00 per person, Double seat £155.00 ( 2 seats for ONE person )*
Price includes: *Coach, Shuttle, Admission, Gift Bag*
Mode of Transport: *Executive Coach, with DVD Player, Air Conditioning, Toilet & Hot and Cold Drinks. ( mode of crossing at port is Shuttle )
*
Departure points:

*Coach 1
Lincoln - UNITY SQUARE, NEXT TO JC EXOTICS LN2 5HL
Thurrock - THURROCK SERVICES M25 J30 SOUTHBOUND/ J31 NORTHBOUND
Birchanger - BIRCHANGER SERVICES M11 J8 CM23 5QZ
Folkestone - STOP 24 FOLKESTONE M20 J11 CT21 4BL*

*Coach 2
Newcastle - METROCENTRE COACH PARK, NEXT TO TRAIN STATION NE11 9YG
Thurrock - AS COACH 1
Birchanger - AS COACH 1
Folkestone - AS COACH 1*

Approx a coach and a half is full so far, we do however have the option of a third coach if demand requests it. This is not yet guaranteed.

PM Myself or Graz for further information or if you would like to book up.

Payment: A £25 non-refundable deposit secures your seat with the remainder being payable by January 31st 2011

Hope to see you there.

[email protected]


----------



## 53bird

what about bristol :whistling2: 

there is a growing amount of us now :2thumb:


----------



## uroplatus

I thought coach 2 was having 2 pick ups in the North-East?


----------



## ReptileGuy2008

any going from the north west


----------



## Squirrel

uroplatus said:


> I thought coach 2 was having 2 pick ups in the North-East?


It's going to depend on time and numbers but it doesn't look likely, it's easier to have one well known central point, than confuse matters.



ReptileGuy2008 said:


> any going from the north west


Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Graz

Bump!


----------



## ReptileGuy2008

Manchester


----------



## Squirrel

Another 2 gone and 3 provisionally reserved


----------



## Becky

Thanks Jim xx


----------



## Squirrel

Bump :2thumb:


----------



## Brierley

See you guys on the Newcastle Coach :2thumb:


----------



## Graz

Catch ya then!

Bump!


----------



## Squirrel

Another 2 gone today, come on folks gimme a chance lol!


----------



## oakelm

Yay i'm coming along this time :2thumb:


----------



## Graz

Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Squirrel

Bookings coming in even on Xmas day, keep em coming folks :2thumb:


----------



## heather08

Hi There
What time are you departing from Newcastle ,and what time do you arrive back in Newcastle at after the show?
So as we can try and sort out `digs`
Heather/Carey
from `Sunny Scotland` lol


----------



## inkyjoe

count me in jimbo! superjew is goin shopping  !!!


----------



## Squirrel

inkyjoe said:


> count me in jimbo! superjew is goin shopping  !!!


Welcome aboard Mr Superjew :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad

heather08 said:


> Hi There
> What time are you departing from Newcastle ,and what time do you arrive back in Newcastle at after the show?
> So as we can try and sort out `digs`
> Heather/Carey
> from `Sunny Scotland` lol


 
The Newcastle coach is leaving early Friday afternoon and back to Newcastle Late morning Sunday : victory:


----------



## Squirrel

monitor mad said:


> The Newcastle coach is leaving early Friday afternoon and back to Newcastle Late morning Sunday : victory:


I'll be confirming times with Monitormad on the 6th of January and putting it on all the relevant sites shortly after.


----------



## Squirrel

*lincoln coach - 4 seats left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## skippy225

BOOKED YAY!! looking forward to it! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## gotrek101

will you be doing trip's to other hamm shows?


----------



## Squirrel

gotrek101 said:


> will you be doing trip's to other hamm shows?


Normally March and September.


----------



## salamandra

Im just waiting to sort out the payment for my ticket so see u guys in march lol 

AND by the way ...... is there normaly Gargoyle gecko's and Giant gecko's avalible at hamm?


----------



## Squirrel

salamandra said:


> Im just waiting to sort out the payment for my ticket so see u guys in march lol
> 
> AND by the way ...... is there normaly Gargoyle gecko's and Giant gecko's avalible at hamm?


There are usually a good few Rhacs about, your seats are ready and waiting Salamandra :2thumb:


----------



## Graz

Bump bump bump!


----------



## salamandra

i cant stop thinking of what ill buy when i get to hamm and im even setting up loads of vivs now for something todo lol so wen i go hamm ive got plenty of setups :devil:

ill prob buy everything lol no1 else will have room to take there animals home muhahahaha :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## monitor mad

salamandra said:


> i cant stop thinking of what ill buy when i get to hamm and im even setting up loads of vivs now for something todo lol so wen i go hamm ive got plenty of setups :devil:
> 
> ill prob buy everything lol no1 else will have room to take there animals home muhahahaha :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Largest and best show in Europe , too much to see in one day!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
too many reps/amphibs/chelonia etc for sale :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## mikey4

Just booked :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

mikey4 said:


> Just booked :2thumb:


 
Good to have you aboard , see you on the coach :2thumb:


----------



## Jubblies

Thats me and the husband booked and I cannot wait. September was good last year, so I am hoping March will be too!!

Thanks for your help :2thumb:


----------



## Squirrel

Jubblies said:


> Thats me and the husband booked and I cannot wait. September was good last year, so I am hoping March will be too!!
> 
> Thanks for your help :2thumb:


No probs, glad I could put your mind at ease :whistling2:


----------



## salamandra

it will be nice chatting to everyone lol im always interested in what strange creatures people have :lol2: ... mostly looking forward to meeting Monitor mad coz he has some bad ass pets


----------



## monitor mad

salamandra said:


> it will be nice chatting to everyone lol im always interested in what strange creatures people have :lol2: ... mostly looking forward to meeting Monitor mad coz he has some bad ass pets


:lol2: cheers mate : victory:


----------



## salamandra

no worries :lol2:


----------



## Squirrel

Well both coaches are full now, reserve names are being taken in case of drop outs, so feel free to get in touch, in saying that, if we get another 40 people we can always put another coach on :whistling2:


----------



## shiftyraccoon

No West Mids pick up?


----------



## Graz

Right then Kids, Thats us almost booked up. We are taking a reserve list so get your name down FAST. Those who have paid their deposits have till the 31st of Jan to finish there FULL payment.


----------



## mikey4

balance paid :2thumb:


----------



## Graz

Just this weekend left guys. Those who have reserved seats have until Midnight on Monday to pay the remainder or they will lose there seat and deposit.


----------



## Squirrel

Couple of drop outs, so first come first served, get in quick if interested.


----------



## Graz

8 Places left guys. BE FAST!


----------



## R0NST3R

Go go buy my passport Grazzy then I will come


----------



## Graz

Youve been saying that almost 2 years! BUMP!


----------



## monitor mad

another 2 x seats gone ................. be quick : victory:


----------



## corpselight

what time do you get to Folkstone?


----------



## Squirrel

corpselight said:


> what time do you get to Folkstone?


I'll have times this week, if you have Facebook ask to join the group JC Exotics Tours and you will be updated.


----------



## corpselight

Squirrel said:


> I'll have times this week, if you have Facebook ask to join the group JC Exotics Tours and you will be updated.


ok, thanks mate. will do


----------



## slimeysnail

Any seats left... please please PM me


----------



## corpselight

corpselight said:


> ok, thanks mate. will do


i've requested to join a couple times but not got in yet lol


----------



## Dan99

I have my seats booked with my mumma  See you at Thurrock


----------



## salamandra

CANT WAIT :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## salamandra

im probly being an idiot but it is euro's i need to change my money into isnt it?:blush: :lol2:


----------



## Boa Bob

Yeah Euro's and as much as you can find!!! :lol2:


----------



## salamandra

Boa Bob said:


> Yeah Euro's and as much as you can find!!! :lol2:


have to take 500 euro's minimum lol otherwize there is no point going muhahahaha think ill drag 700+ just incase i see something i NEED :lol2:


----------



## mikey4

do you know the times the coaches will be leaving yet?


----------



## Jubblies

I think we will find out soon hopefully as its only 2 weeks this Friday yyyiiippppppeeeee :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## salamandra

its annoying because its only a couple of weeks away but the days are going very slow :lol2:


----------



## Jubblies

I know what you mean, I'm on a countdown I'm soooo excited lol :mf_dribble:


----------



## oakelm

mikey4 said:


> do you know the times the coaches will be leaving yet?


Was going to ask the same thing. Anyone know a leaving time yet?

Getting excited now even though I never plan on buying I always come back with something (sometimes too many) :blush: Must get some euros this week.


----------



## Jubblies

Only 2 weeks to go!! Whose got their lists and money ready?? :lol2:


----------



## oakelm

Jubblies said:


> Only 2 weeks to go!! Whose got their lists and money ready?? :lol2:


 No list but have the euros ready :2thumb:


----------



## davidfitch

So jealous! :devil: Do you know if there will be a coach trip to september hamm show?


----------



## Jubblies

I'm not sure, hope so lol. You could always ask squirrel on here that's who I booked with


----------



## Squirrel

davidfitch said:


> So jealous! :devil: Do you know if there will be a coach trip to september hamm show?


Sure am, taking bookings already 



Jubblies said:


> I'm not sure, hope so lol. You could always ask squirrel on here that's who I booked with


Just to let you all know all rendezbous times will be put on here and the Facebook page tomorrow evening, apologies for the delay.


----------



## andy1

Hi Jim 

Hopefully we will get to make the sept show with you mate, hope you all have a good one..

Regards Andy


----------



## Jubblies

Squirrel said:


> Sure am, taking bookings already
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let you all know all rendezbous times will be put on here and the Facebook page tomorrow evening, apologies for the delay.


Any news of times etc? Thanks


----------



## Squirrel

*Finally!*

Finally here is some news you have all been waiting for. PICKUP TIMES!

Departing Newcastle 15.30
Departing Lincoln 19.15
Departing Birchanger 21.30
Departing Thurrock 22.30
Arriving Folkestone 23.30

These times are approximate and obviously dependant on external factor ( Traffic mainly! ) 

If for any reason you need to get a hold of us prior to the big day Both Jim & Graz are available on here and via RFUK or alternatively on the shop number 0872 0788 442. Also please note cancellations are non refundable.

Cheers & Apologies again for the delay

Squirrel


----------



## salamandra

dose anyone know if there will be alot of Baby Brazilian Rainbow Boa's at Hamm ???
really like these guys lol .... ive got a list of like 30 animals i want but these boa's are in tope 10 :lol2:


----------



## treeboa34

There are normally loads of Brazillians there! In September there were loads of babies and again in December! There might still be some around! There were some that were 25 euros each!!


----------



## salamandra

and was there loads of common boa's? ... im really interested in boas now


----------



## oakelm

salamandra said:


> and was there loads of common boa's? ... im really interested in boas now


Yes a fair number of brb's, other types of rainbow boas a little harder to come by and masses of bci's from young to adult.
If your after a bci then you will be spoilt for choice :2thumb:

Show stock varies each time but the common stuff is always available.


----------



## Graz

few days left!


----------



## Jubblies

Can't wait soooo excited!! Have booked a long weekend off too


----------



## oakelm

Jubblies said:


> Can't wait soooo excited!! Have booked a long weekend off too


Me too :2thumb: I am stupidly excited as always, I have been a few times but still like a kid at xmas :lol2:


----------



## Jubblies

I have been before but cant wait to get there seeing all those reptiles :mf_dribble:


----------



## monitor mad

Jubblies said:


> Can't wait soooo excited!! Have booked a long weekend off too


Yep that makes two of us :2thumb:


----------



## Jubblies

*Hamm*

Bye bye work till Tuesday and hello HAMM !!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Trice

I shall be at Hamm


----------



## Jubblies

Trice said:


> I shall be at Hamm


Going from Thurrock?


----------



## Trice

Jubblies said:


> Going from Thurrock?


Nah meeting friends in Maidstone and going over ferry.


----------



## Graz

Right then kids thats it.

We shall see all those travelling with us tomorrow evening.
Remember your passports, euros and remember to have a good time and buy Graz a snake 


Cya there people!


----------



## Graz

Right guys! 2 last minute seats left!! Ring 07928964709


----------



## inkyjoe

had a bloody good time, cheers lads:notworthy:


----------



## Graz

No problem man! Thankyou to everyone who attended! We look forward to seein you again in september!


----------



## Trice

Always love going to hamm  came back with a few new friends too :O


----------



## Graz

Anyone interested in our september trip, we are taking deposits as of NOW!

Pm myself or Squirrel!


----------



## Graz

30 seats are already reserved for next trip in september.
£45 Non refundable deposit reserves your seat.

This is almost one coach already full guys, please get in there quick whilst seats are already left!


----------



## Graz

57 People are now provisionally booked. Get in quick folks.


----------



## skippy225

I have spoken to squirrel about the september Hamm show, we may be able to offer a bus from birmingham via bristol to folkstone with pickups en route.
If anyone is intrested please get in touch with myself , Squirrel or Graz as soon as possible!
Thanks
nick


----------

